# Submitting suspend/resume data



## outpaddling (Mar 1, 2019)

How can (ordinary) people submit new info to post on https://wiki.freebsd.org/SuspendResume?

I'm not seeing anything about where to send any info, so it seems the only way to post right now is by getting wiki access.

I have a few laptops that work fine but are not listed there:

ThinkPad X120e (11.2 and 12.0)
ThinkPad X201 (Only tested 11.2)
Toshiba Satellite L305 (works perfectly with 12.0, with 11.2 suspend/resume worked manually but oddly did not respond to lid switch events.  Could be an intermittent hardware issue as this is a pretty old, beat up machine and I only tried it a few times before upgrading.


----------



## aht0 (Mar 2, 2019)

Look up the name editing the page, then contact him?


----------



## tingo (Mar 3, 2019)

Ordinary people can't edit the Wiki: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AboutWiki
You could learn how to become a developer or contributor, but that will take a bit of time


----------



## outpaddling (Mar 4, 2019)

There are multiple contributors to each wiki page and picking one at random and sending an email doesn't seem like a good way to gather such valuable information from the user community.

I am a developer and could get access to the wiki fairly easily, but that would not accomplish much.  I could post info on the few laptops I have tested, but non-developers still would not have a way to share their experiences with the project and other users.

What I'm hoping instead is that those working on suspend/resume might suggest or create a proper channel for non-developers to share info that could be posted for the benefit of everyone.


----------

